# HELP My new goat has stringy discharge



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

I need help. I just bought a goat at a sale about one month ago and it looks young and doesnt look pregnant to me? I dont even know what breed it is. Its marked like and oberhasli but smaller than my nigerians. I went to check on them and one has a long string hanging out that appears creamy most the way down and possibly blood at the end? Is this a heat? or is she pregnant and I just cant tell. Her udder hasnt seemed to change at all? I am terrible about feeling for movement because I dont know the difference between stomach movements and a kick. Any suggestions or ideas? Is there anything other than pregnancy that would cause this? thank you Sorry I dont know how to post this anywhere else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am assuming it is coming from her vulva right?
Because if it is coming from her bum...it would be tapes...

Does she have a bad odor coming from her vulva?

Can you get pooch pics.. tail up....an udder shot.. also side shot of her rear area... as close and clear as you can get?

Is she acting normal?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be a heat, when my youngest doe had her first heat at 5 months old, she had a snot like string that was long and sticky. That was the first and last time I'd seen her have it.

A pic of the area under her tail would help determine if she is in fact preggy, does have definate changes to their "pooch" during pregnancy.


----------



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying. It is coming from her vulva, and I thought of the possibility of heat but do they go through heat in the spring? She is abnormally friendly I think but isnt flagging or anything like that. I will be back with pictures soon but I need to charge up the camera.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome ...we will wait for the pics... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry no picutres yet but I have been watching her most of the day. She now has blood on her tail. Her vulva seems to be swollen. she also seems to stretch alot and occasionally itches her side but no pawing or anything like that she doesnt appear to be in any pain. I will be going out now to get pictures.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She sounds pregnant, but I've never had one have blood before kidding.


----------



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I couldnt figure out how to get them on this post so I tried up loading them to photobucket http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g375/Gypsygoats/ she does not seem to like the wether in with her and will but him but likes her little friend.. it is stringy bloody discharge?? she does not "look" pregnant but doesnt act like shes in heat either...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is bizarre... she looks really poofy in the vulva ...as if she is preggo.... 
She also looks posty.... her belly isn't that barreled..........Let's see what others think...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To me that looks like she aborted not very long ago...possibly even at the sale yard. :shrug: And her body is cleaning out her system like a doe would do after she kids. Sometimes you'll see that bloody discharge off and on for a week or two after kidding.


----------



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

I bought her on March 26th so Ive had her just over a month and she just started this yesterday.. Maybe bred before I got her and is aborting now?? Is there anything I would need to do to help her if that was the case?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, that could be a possibility. Have you checked around her pen for anything? If you haven't take a look. You may find something or you might not. But I do think that appears to be from aborting. If she is/has aborted, i'd keep an eye on her. She should recover ok, but if you see any changes...like...hunching up, acting like she's in pain, loss of appetite, etc. you'll want to have a vet take a look at her or let us know how she's doing. I think she'll be alright, but just keep a close eye.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

What does her udder look like? I've had goats not "look" pregnant give birth several times. I hope this ends in a good surprise for you! ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup agree looks like she is aborting early on in a pregnancy. 

She looks like a small nigerian dwarf


----------



## GypsyGoats (Mar 22, 2011)

She has nothing for an udder...she appears young and it is the same as the doe I bought her with.
There is nothing really new today Still a little wet blood on her tail head. 
But I will let you know if anything changes or if nothing at all happens... 
I did check her pen very well but I see nothing...
Im starting to rule out pregnancy I think and going for more abortion or a very unusual heat... but will keep checking for changes
Thank you all for the help I really appreciate it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im starting to rule out pregnancy I think and going for more abortion or a very unusual heat... but will keep checking for changes
> Thank you all for the help I really appreciate it


 She was pregnant...her pooch still shows it.....the long stringy discharge is another indication...now the blood.... I am sorry she lost her babies... very sad....  :hug: 
With heat... they don't bleed at all....


----------

